# -169-5

## mvf

229-      - - *6.1)  ;*. 

    02.09.10.        .

    :     ?

)      -;

)     ":  ** 00 ".

----------

229-  10



> 4.      ,   8  169     (    ), ** *-*,       -,      **   ,  **       .


 ,              ...

,        ,   ...

  -    ...     ...

----------

,   ,    
""      (   ).

----------


## mvf

> ,


...     ...     -   " -".

----------

*mvf*,     IT-    -   ,             ...

----------


## mvf

**, ..    ?

----------

*mvf*,    ,    ...

----------


## mizeri

> 02.09.10.        .


   ,   -      (     ),     - .   ... :yes:

----------

...    ,    ... ,         ...    -     ,    -  :
-    **!
- ...           ...   ""       ...
-    **!

  ...

----------


## mizeri

> -    **!
> 
>   ...


 :Big Grin: .  ""   .      ,    (!)           .     ""     ,      (       "").      ,   ,        ,    .

----------

""...  ,   :
-        ,            .

          "    "       -            ...

----------


## mizeri

> ""...  ,   :
> -        ,            .
> 
>           "    "       -            ...


      .          . 
 -   ,       "",    ,    .         "   3   ". ..    "",   "".     500.
     (    ),       (      ).

----------

-169-2 ( 2010.)  

     ,       .  :Smilie: 
      .

2  -169-2: _"  -,          ,   (, ),  ,   (, ),  ,  ,       ,  ,           "_

                 , ..           .

     () ,              (,      ...),   ,    .          . 

         .         ?
.      ,      ?

----------


## mvf

> mvf,     IT-    -


**,     ?   ,       .     .

----------

...     -     6.1, , , 4.1  .5 .169  :Smilie:

----------

-   " "...     :
-      ?
) .
) 
) RUR
) 
) ., .
)  
)

----------


## avrojkova

1  -        .

----------

...
16.08.2010                

22.08.2010     "" -  ,   2-     " "...    ...         ...  -   ? .    ., .  ?.. 

23.08.2010  - .       ...

24.08.2010      5 ""  "" -  ,   27-(!)     ...    ...    - ,   ... ...

25.08.2010  5      ...

26.08.2010       ...   -     ? ...   -,  ...  ...  ...

27.08.2010   5  ,         27-,    2- ...    ...   ...  ...  ...

     :   -     " : ."

  ...

----------


## mizeri

> ...  ...  ...


    )))     -        ,    1       ((((.

 -    ... .




> :   -     " : ."


  1        ":.".      ,       ,        .

----------

5    ...  ,             ""...

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...92&postcount=3

----------

1  - :.)))   -?

----------

...      ...       ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

?
     .

----------

*ZloiBuhgalter*,    ?       ...

----------

,   /   
1.    , RUR,      . (   - )
2.           4,5,8,9
3.      .2         .
       *   02.09   *    * *    3 **       .
         ,     .              ?

----------


## avrojkova

> ?
>      .


 - 229- : "  5:
  6.1  :
"6.1)  ;"" 
        ?

----------


## avrojkova

> ?


  .

----------

...

----------


## Andyko

> 


,      ,    -   914           .
          -.

----------


## .

.10



> 4.      ,   8  169     (    ),    -,       -,         , *        .*

----------


## Andyko

,     :Smilie:

----------

...        4,5,8,9   **)))   ?

----------


## mizeri

> ...        4,5,8,9   **)))   ?


))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

:

----------


## Marino4ka-marina

/     ?     ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

...           ...

----------


## YUM

> /     ?     ?


 .
 ,  ...
"   !
' " 
     ?  ""  ... :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...           ...


 :Wow: 
 ..

----------


## MAriZA

> -   " "...     :
> -      ?
> ) .
> ) 
> ) RUR
> ) 
> ) ., .
> )  
> )


  ,  ))))))

----------


## Rain8

,           ?

----------


## Andyko

:

----------


## Rain8

... ))

----------


## -

""  -  :Smilie: 

 1
        -,
           ,
      2  2000 . N 914
(       15  2001 . N 189,
 27  2002 . N 575,  16  2004 . N 84,  11  2006 . N 283,  26  2009 . N 451, * 27  2010. 229*)

   4 -    :Wink: 

 ...

----------

.        -?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## StudentkaKat

?    !       "" .  ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Yudjen

-    ,  

  -       ,       .    ,  ,  .

   -   ,   -        .     ,     .         .           .        ,    27.07.2010 N 229-.
      22.10.2010 N 03-07-11/417.  ,  , :

 4 . 10    27.07.2010 N 229- ,       ,  . 8 . 169      ,  -    ,       ,    2  2010 .

       02.12.2000 N 914,     -,  " " .  ,       -,   " "     ,   -    .
  ,    -      .     2  2010 .  -        ,                   -.

(  )

----------


## Koten

- ,       -?      (    ),       ,       .

----------


## .



----------


## Koten

?

         : 12.10.2010  03−07−09/46  ?

----------


## Koten

,    -       229-?

----------


## Koten

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/199865   :    ,    ,     .      ?    , ..          (   ).

----------

